# age



## Diesel48 (Feb 29, 2012)

how old is old for a German Shepherd? mine is about nine years old and was diagnosed with elbow dysplasia in 2004 he is still going pretty strong but the age is starting to show getting up and down any suggestions?


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

It all depends on your opinion of old. Also their mobility is a contributing factor of getting older. I would consider 9 plus a senior. Lifespan normally for a GSD is about 12 years give or take. There is even a club for GSD that make it to 13 years they get a certificate of some sort. Cute way to honor seniors at that age. 

http://www.gsdca.org/german-shepherd-dogs/the-13-club/about-the-13-club


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the majority of my gsd's have lived until 12-13 years old.
They didn't start really slowing down until they hit about 11.

My aussies, they are still wild crazy little beasts one is 12 the other 11, I don't see them passing anytime to soon which is fine by me


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

One of mine lived to 13.5 and died in her sleep. Another lived to almost 12. 

Your dog should be on something like Dasuquin for his elbows/hips, and salmon oil too.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A Boxer's average life is 10 years...mine is over 12. Collie's? 12-14 years. I had to put mine to sleep at 14 1/2 years because of pain from his hips. 

Every dog is different. Do what you can to help their discomfort and don't worry about it. Just enjoy every day. 

I really like the Dasuquin with MSM that I get from Amazon. I also really like the supplements that I bought from Carmen at carmspack.com.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy will be 13 this coming nov. She didnot seem to age until this past year after her 11th bday. She seems to be in pain only after she lays on the hard wood floor too long. Lucky is around 10 ,we got him 9 years ago on presidents day weekend. He just got some grey on his muzzlethis summer.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Mine's 10 and still has plenty of life and mobility. He wrestles with his "brother", walks 2 miles a day, and plays fetch daily. He's also on a holistic joint regimen. I think average lifespam is 12-14 years, but my holistic vet says GSDs at their practice usually make 14-15


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucky still plays ball till your arm drops, runs and jumps. He just now though has decided that dog beds are good to nap on.


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

My last female lived until she was 12. My last male lived till he was 11. Both were backyard breeder dogs so I'm not sure if that had anything to do with it.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> There is even a club for GSD that make it to 13 years they get a certificate of some sort. Cute way to honor seniors at that age.
> 
> The Thirteen (13) Club


They just have to make it to (past) their 12th birthday to be in the 13 club. Diva lived to a few months past her 12th birthday, unfortunately I thought the 13 club was for dogs that lived PAST 13. By the time I learned the truth, it was too late to have Diva in it.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Mac is 11-1/2 years old, takes Dasiquin with MSM and trots around like he did as a pup. He was diagnosed with ununited anconeal process when he was young, but was too old to have the surgery. Sadly Mac was recently diagnosed with two unrelated types of cancer and sucessful surgery at both sites, however, some cancer cells were also found in his vessels which is not a good prognosis.

Slider, who's 9-1/2, is starting to have some mobility problems in his rear.

My cocker, Andy, was born September 22, 1956 and died the spring of 1972.

Abbey, my OES, was born January 21, 1968 and died the spring of 1984.

Tasha, my WGSD, was born on June 19, 1973 and died April 8, 1984.

Tex, also a WGSD, was born July 19, 1982 and died May 1, 1995.

Echo, my WGSD soulmate, was born March 23, 1984 and died Febryary 2, 1994.

Yukon, also a WGSD, my gentle giant, was born on March 13, 1988 and died August 22, 1998.

JR, my handsome Black/red GSD, was born February 28, 1990 and died on May 20, 2003. My first GSD who became a teenager.

Too, Yukon's full sister from a different litter, was born December 22, 1990 and died on Friday, June 13, 2003.

Niki, a very athletic WGSD, was the youngest dog I've ever lost ... he was born May 5, 1994 and died on December 21, 2001.

Bo, my mutt, was an undetermined age, somewhere between 10 and 13.

Ringer, JR's Black/tan son, was born June 27, 1995 and died May 24, 2008.

Honey, Ringer's Black/tan litter sister, was also born June 27, 1995 and died March 3, 2009.

Kelly, WGSD, was born January 12, 1996 and died July 31, 2008.


----------

